# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  RealSense Robotic Development Kit, Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Intel Corporation

Intel RealSense Robotic Development Kit

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel launches RealSense Robotic Development Kit for $250"

by Brad Linder 
April 13, 2016

----------

